# Problems with EOS R connecting via USB 3.0



## Frodo (Nov 1, 2019)

I just bought an EOS R and am very happy so far. I have a problem connecting the camera to my desktop via the camera USB-C port to the desktop USB 3.0 port. I have tried three different cables and get the same problem. Connection is made then drops, then is made and drops, repeatedly as though there is a loose connection in the camera USB-C port.
I am aware that auto-power off needs to be disabled, so its not that.
Any ideas before I return the camera?
Thanks


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 1, 2019)

My R came with a USB-C cable. No adapter to connect to USB 3.0. So you are using 3rd party cables?

Have you tried connecting with any of these cables to a different PC?

Are you sure Wi-Fi is disabled?

Have you tried the connection using EOS Utility?


----------



## Frodo (Nov 1, 2019)

Hey YL, thanks for your prompt response.
Yes, I am using 3rd party cables as neither of my PCs has a USB-C connection. One is an Adata cable and seems to be good quality (and price).
I just connected the R to my Microsoft Surface 4 (USB 3.0 port). Connected fine and could transfer files okay. I should have tried this in the first place, but I was confident that the USB ports on my desktop are fine.
However, the problem persists with the desktop through the single USB 2.0 port and both front USB 3.0 ports with the on again, off again connection - I can see this in File Explorer where the connection comes and goes. Twice I got an Err70 message. My desktop is quite recent with an 8th gen Intel i7 and plenty of RAM running the latest version of WIndows. I can't connect using EOS Utility as the camera won't hold a stable connection to the desktop. And yes, wifi is disabled.
I had planned to use the USB-C connection to upload images to my desktop to save using the SD card slot. 
So there seems to be some sort of connection issue with my desktop, but not with my Surface.
Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 2, 2019)

I have no issue using EOS Utiility 3 to tether my R here at my desk. EOS Utility 2 will not work of course. I use 3rd party USB C cables by Anker. They have always done a good job for me. I have a Amazon Basics USB-C 10 ft cable for charging that works well, and another identical one to tether my camera in my studio to a PC. I've never seen a issue.


----------



## russb (Nov 2, 2019)

I have the same issue connecting my EOS R to my alienware m17 laptop. Constant connnect & disconnect. Have all the Canon utilities installed. I have desktop built from parts that can connect to the camera without issues. I've used a 4 different USB-C to USB-A (2.0) cables (including a nice Anker cable), all 4 work on the desktop, none work on the laptop. Running Windows 10 on both. 

For the laptop, I use an SD card reader, which works fine. I might try one of the Anker USB-C to USB 3.0 to see if that does the trick.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 3, 2019)

russb said:


> I have the same issue connecting my EOS R to my alienware m17 laptop. Constant connnect & disconnect. Have all the Canon utilities installed. I have desktop built from parts that can connect to the camera without issues. I've used a 4 different USB-C to USB-A (2.0) cables (including a nice Anker cable), all 4 work on the desktop, none work on the laptop. Running Windows 10 on both.
> 
> For the laptop, I use an SD card reader, which works fine. I might try one of the Anker USB-C to USB 3.0 to see if that does the trick.


While the Anker cable might work, it sounds like something on the laptop is conflicting. The fact that the cables work with your desktop indicates a high probability that they are fine. I'd be checking logs to see if the conflict can be found. Sometimes its hardware or driver based, video drivers being the most likely.


----------



## russb (Nov 3, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> While the Anker cable might work, it sounds like something on the laptop is conflicting. The fact that the cables work with your desktop indicates a high probability that they are fine. I'd be checking logs to see if the conflict can be found. Sometimes its hardware or driver based, video drivers being the most likely.



Yep, that's what I suspected too. I went through Device Manager and went through each of the (many!) USB devices, tried to update drivers as well as disabled the power/wakeup setting for each device (which was recommended elsewhere on web) with no luck. I turns out I have the same issue with my GoPro Hero 7 (it's a USB-C device as well). Trying to connect either camera to any of the 3 USB-A 3.0 ports doesn't work. (The USB ports on my desktop are 2.0, and it works fine direct to both cameras)

However, I have an IOGear GUS434 4-port USB 3.0 port sharing switch to share a wired keyboard & mouse between multiple PCs, and both cameras connect to the laptop if I go through the USB switch. My guess is that the switch-to-laptop cable is a good USB 3.0 compliant cable (it seems beefier that my other USB cables), and that the switch electrically handles any sketchiness at the peripheral ports better than the alienware laptop.

So, now I have a better solution than I did earlier tonight, but I still want to try a better USB-C to USB-A cable (on that specifies 3.0 compatibility), to see if I can find something the laptop will accept as I wouldn't travel with the USB switch. (and apologies for the long-winded post--I'm hoping that my troubleshooting will aid others).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 3, 2019)

Yes, I'd bypass the USB Switch.

I have tested these cables with my desktop on USB 3.0 ports.
10 feet:


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CWGT9M4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1




both 3 ft and 6 ft red:


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DC54RV7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I have now decided to standardize on red USB C cables so I can know them by sight. I have so many of various lengths and types collected over the years.


----------



## Frodo (Nov 4, 2019)

I have ordered a 4th cable, but I have made sure that this is USB 3.0 compatible. Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## russb (Nov 4, 2019)

I ordered a few cables to test. My laptop spec says that my 3 USB-A ports are all 3.1, so I tested two 3.1 cables and one 3.0 cables. 

The following cables worked great:


Robot Check


(this is a red one, and like Mt Spokane mentioned, it's a good way to make sure you've got the right cable when you have a sea of black (PC) or white (Mac) cables...)






Amazon.com: Anker Powerline II USB-C to USB 3.1 Gen2 Cable(3ft), USB-IF Certified for Samsung Galaxy Note 8, S8, S8+, S9, S10, iPad Pro 2018, MacBook, Sony XZ, LG V20 G5 G6, HTC 10, Xiaomi 5 and More: Computers & Accessories


Buy Anker Powerline II USB-C to USB 3.1 Gen2 Cable(3ft), USB-IF Certified for Samsung Galaxy Note 8, S8, S8+, S9, S10, iPad Pro 2018, MacBook, Sony XZ, LG V20 G5 G6, HTC 10, Xiaomi 5 and More: Cables - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com







Robot Check



I'll also test these on my older desktop that has only USB 2.0, to make sure they'll work, and if so, I will ditch my USB-C to USB-A 2.0 cables.

So, having an a USB adapter cable that matches the version of the USB ports of the computer seems important to the R. For anyone else having connection issues with the R, this is a good thing to check. (This also fixed the issue I was having with my GoPro Hero7, which would just never connect at all).


----------



## Frodo (Nov 6, 2019)

Problem solved!
USB 3.0 compatible cable allowed a reliable connection to my desktop.
Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Frodo (Nov 7, 2019)

My motive for using the USB-C connection was to reduce the risk of corrupted the single SD card. However, after using the EOS R USB-C connection, I think there is a much greater risk of damaging this port and potentially the camera motherboard than corrupting and breaking an SD card. Sure, Canon provides a connector to reduce pressure on the USB-C port, but this is a hassle to use. Fine for tethering, but unrealistic each time files are to be downloaded from the camera SD card.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 7, 2019)

Frodo said:


> My motive for using the USB-C connection was to reduce the risk of corrupted the single SD card. However, after using the EOS R USB-C connection, I think there is a much greater risk of damaging this port and potentially the camera motherboard than corrupting and breaking an SD card. Sure, Canon provides a connector to reduce pressure on the USB-C port, but this is a hassle to use. Fine for tethering, but unrealistic each time files are to be downloaded from the camera SD card.



Yes, a memory card is cheap compared to a camera repair.


----------

